# Problem beim Escapen von $0



## trequ (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo. 

Ich möchte folgende Zeiche per echo ausgeben: 


```
awk {print \$0} /^Line 2/ {print 'Test'} < testfile
```

Bei mir kommt allerdings kein $0 raus: 

```
awk {print \-tcsh} /^Line 2/ {print 'Test'} < testfile
```

Wie escapet man $0 ?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Februar 2009)

Hi,

bin mir zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber probiers mal so:

```
awk {print \\\$0} /^Line 2/ {print 'Test'} < testfile
```

Also den Backslash ebenfalls escapen 

Gruß
BK


----------

